# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Ming Dynasty Iron Yazi Sword

## kevin.feng

very rare Ming Dynasty sword

----------


## kevin.feng

the silver has lost :-(

----------


## kevin.feng



----------


## D Friedman

Hi Kevin, image isnt showing on my computer.

Cheers

----------


## josh stout

> Hi Kevin, image isnt showing on my computer.
> 
> Cheers


Yes please fix the pictures.  I very much want to see the iron Yazi.
Josh

----------

